# Mini Review Chemical Guys Diablo Wheel Gel



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Here we have Diablo Gel Wheel & Rim Cleaner Concentrated Suspension Rim & Wheel Cleaner Gel

Again I received this from Chris, lovely stuff, excellent packaging as always. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...149274&page=26 <<< here to buy.










Manufacturers Blurb : The first product ever that uses Concentrated Suspension Technology to lift break dust, dirt and contamination away from wheels and rims without hard rubbing and scrubbing that can scratch and damage surface.

Just open the cap and take a whiff! It smells amazing! No strong caustic smell, acid smell or chemicals! gel wheel and rim cleanerBiodegradable and environmentally responsible Chemical Guys Diablo Gel is 100% ph NEUTRAL and safe for ALL WHEEL FINISHES. If you haven't noticed already by looking inside the bottle Diablo Gels Suspension technology is Oxygen-Rich infused. Concentrated Suspension technology encapsulated dirt particles and rapidly lifts them away from the paint suspending them in a pH neutral slippery gelatin that easily rinses of wheels leaving spot free results.

SAFE FOR ALL WHEELS, non-acid based, non-caustic based, water-based extra slippery gel that safely cleans all wheels painted, clear-coated, polished, chrome or anodized wheels. 100% pH balanced and neutral so it's safe for delicate wheels. A single glance at Diablo Wheel Gel clearly shows how it holds the oxygen pockets inside of the products. Diablo Wheel Gel unique Extra-Slippery formulation lifts break dust, dirt and contaminates away from any surface holding it in complete suspension so it can be safely rinsed off without staining any surface. Premium natural fragrance and 100% biodegradable composition.gel wheel and rim cleaner

Non-Abrasive Suspension Cleaning Technology- If you haven't noticed already by looking inside the bottle Diablo Gels Suspension technology is Oxygen-Rich infused.

OK SO WE GOT EXCITED AND PLAYED WITH IT OURSELVES:

Looking around our parking lot we grabbed the most brake-dust filled rim on a blue M6…It was nasty. Diluting the Gel 1 part product 6 parts water in a 16oz bottle we sprayed the wheel in direct 102 degree weather. We ran inside to eat lunch when we came back the grime and break-dust had already slipped off of the wheel. We sprayed the wheel with some water from a spray bottle and the wheel was spotless. We didn't even have to use a pressure washer.

Diablo Gel is the only ph neutral wheel cleaner safe enough to use on any and all OEM, after market wheels, painted and powder coated wheels, chrome, carbon fiber lips, decal wrapped wheels and lips and virtually all painted surfaces.

The unique and unmatched gel consistency of Diablo enables it to stick to grime and break dust filled wheels rapidly and efficiently loosen and lifting contaminants in suspension where they can be safely rinsed away from the surface leaving wheels and tires spotless.

Diablo Gel Wheel & Rim Cleaner can be applied with a brush or sprayed on. Always dilute according to needs. For regular cleaning, dilute 1 part product to 6 parts water. For easy measurements in any bottles pour 1 inch Diablo and the rest of the bottle fill with water. For heavy duty cleaning Diablo can be left more concentrated 1:4 or 1:6. One 16 oz bottle can make as many as 6 bottles of ready to use Diablo Gel.

Cleaning: Low 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 910 High

Degreasing: Low 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 910 High

Strength: Low 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 910 High

What To Use to Clean Hard To Reach Areas. (click on picture for more info or here)

The Gerbil Brush is sure to bring a smile to your face with its unique gerbil-like design and soft finish - enough to make any "Pro" smile. The Gerbil Wheel Brush is all-wheel friendly making it safe to use on all surfaces while being the most absorbent brush in it's class! The specially treated sheepskin construction holds over 8 ounces of soapy water or degreaser - excellent for keeping the surface well lubricated. As any professional will tell you, when it comes to getting into tight GIRBEL WHEEL BRUSHplaces there's nothing like the right lubrication to reduce friction and improve results.

The Wheel Gerbil is soft thick-haired 100% sheepskin - the same sheepskin collectors recommend for the finest of automobile paints which is now engineered for the superior design and fine finish of wheels. With the prices of wheels going up by the day, protecting your investment involves cleaning with the right tools and the right degreasers but most importantly removing dirt in tough places with a gentle brush that will clean fast without ever harming any wheel surface.

Gift CertificateThe Wheel Gerbil is a perfect tool for wheel finishes ranging from alloy, chrome, anodized, and polished all the way to wrapped and plated wheels. To start, loosen dirt and debris with a premium cleaner like Chemical Guys Wheel and Rim Cleaner or Sticky Wheel Gel. Allow a few minutes for the product to break down the contaminants and start working the wheel with The Gerbil. Its small cone shaped head reaches deep into tight holes and cracks for superior cleaning "with a gentle touch". Lastly, rinse wheel for a perfect scratch free finish.

The ergonomic design of the gerbil makes it easy to use and fit anywhere, while the easy-grip design minimizes wrist effort and motion. The durable sheepskin finish is pre-treated for long lasting durability while the multi-pore memory foam sponge core is engineered to retain soap and degreasers which eliminates bacterial and residue left inside. After all, nobody likes a stinky gerbil! The Soft Grip - GRIP TECH™ handle offers durable easy gripping with a soft resistant textured rubber covering. The Gerbil Wheel Brush - great to stick in tight spaces with the gentle touch.......................... of a Gerbil.

Ok, so you read that right ? good stuff 

-----------------------------------

My review commences, so as CG did, I didn't clean my wheels in two weeks. I cover a fair amount of miles so lets take a looki!










A wee bit of sick just came up right? ok so it's totally rank.










Lets get a closer look :doublesho very very bad I know.

So anyway I got my gerbil out :tumbleweed: and the ez detail brush as well as a wee paint brush for inbetween the spokes.

This stuff really is like a gel substance, just clings to the wheels










I really wanted to see just how good this was, no pre-rinsing, just the alloy and some cleaner










Lots of suds, excellent.

Normally you would need two hits to get this rim 100%, its very intricate. This is only one pass.



















The wee black marks are tar, not even wheel brightener can shift them.

So this comes in at £39.99 for what looks like 5Ltr

100%.

Great product, works very well and extremely safe. :lol:

John.

Chris' products can be bought here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...149274&page=26


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice review :thumb:
btw, valet pro make bilberry


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, appreciated.

Try Wonder Wheels neat on a MF on those spots, that will shift them.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Thanks for sharing, appreciated.
> 
> Try Wonder Wheels neat on a MF on those spots, that will shift them.


or White spirit.

Would have been good to see the other wheel cleaned with something like APC at 6:1 for a comparison. Soooo man variables to really take anything out the test IMO. Thanks though. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> nice review :thumb:
> btw, valet pro make bilberry


Ahh ok, well then I take back my comment. I thought it was just a generic brand as valet pro make some great products as I have reviewed.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

diablo is good  

hence the reason i have a gallon


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill take that on board, I'll try bilberry on the other wheel. 

The road from our house to where I work a large section is being dug up so I'm just waiting for them to finish up and Ill get the tar spots off. Spent last week removing more tar off the car - had only polished it the week before


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah right, thanks for that. Makes it a good comparison then!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to carry out a review John.

Try cutting it down to even 1-6. We use it a lot at this dilution.
Also 4 sprays in the inner rims and 2 diagonal across the face. Then spray directly onto the bush.
This cuts down on product used and is normally more than enough to cut the mustard also.

I personally feel it is a great addition as there is no run off and you do not waste as much as you would with a liquid cleaner.
Gordon.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Thanks for taking the time to carry out a review John.
> 
> Try cutting it down to even 1-6. We use it a lot at this dilution.
> Also 4 sprays in the inner rims and 2 diagonal across the face. Then spray directly onto the bush.
> ...


Yeah I never used much. The wheel was manky and quite stained - yellow marks under that dirt :doublesho

It's about 1-5 in this test, so mid way.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> nice review :thumb:
> btw, valet pro make bilberry


no they dont lol

sorry mate. im not going to post up who makes it but its from a certain chemical place in scotland.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Good chance you have a few ferrous fillings from the disks.
I am planning a test at the weekend with a newish product that is designed to clean and remove metal filings from paint and wheels, including brake dust.

If its successful I will forward you a pm and a sample if interested.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> no they dont lol
> 
> sorry mate. im not going to post up who makes it but its from a certain chemical place in scotland.


Dont you start :lol:

name dropping.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> no they dont lol
> 
> sorry mate. im not going to post up who makes it but its from a certain chemical place in scotland.


ok, its sold by valet pro then


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ross-1888 said:


> no they dont lol
> 
> sorry mate. im not going to post up who makes it but its from a certain chemical place in scotland.


naughty boy


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Good chance you have a few ferrous fillings from the disks.
> I am planning a test at the weekend with a newish product that is designed to clean and remove metal filings from paint and wheels, including brake dust.
> 
> If its successful I will forward you a pm and a sample if interested.
> Gordon.


Have you had a load of Aqartz stuff for testing?! I've heard a few people mention you are testing their products? (I may be waaaay off! )


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

lol lol.

i wouldnt doo that to our lovly traders.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Doesn't really matter, I didn't think Valet Pro did as it doesn't have any names on it suggesting they do. Bilberry is fine and does the job I just like the idea of using a company like Chemical Guys/Valet Pro etc etc as they have a REAL person to speak to or discuss their products. 

I can liken it to double glazing as I know a bit about that. Some people like Everest because of the name and the prestige i.e. Zymol and some people just like the local company because they do a good job at a fair price.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

amiller said:


> Have you had a load of Aqartz stuff for testing?! I've heard a few people mention you are testing their products? (I may be waaaay off! )


Nope you are right on the money. :thumb:
Been testing it for a few weeks and more new lines coming shortly.

So far things are looking good, but time will tell.

More of a long term test. Prior to offering up.
Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Good chance you have a few ferrous fillings from the disks.
> I am planning a test at the weekend with a newish product that is designed to clean and remove metal filings from paint and wheels, including brake dust.
> 
> If its successful I will forward you a pm and a sample if interested.
> Gordon.


interesting it would need to be some sort of alkaline or acid based chemical then to remove those fillings ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> interesting it would need to be some sort of alkaline or acid based chemical then to remove those fillings ?


Ph neutral with the aid of neutralising salts.

active ingredient is Ammonium Thioglycolate, as well as a few other ingredients. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The same stuff they use for hair perms?? lmao You part of the blue rinse brigade Gordon lol.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> The same stuff they use for hair perms?? lmao You part of the blue rinse brigade Gordon lol.


you googled it too? :speechles:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> The same stuff they use for hair perms?? lmao You part of the blue rinse brigade Gordon lol.


With the amount of grey I have yes. But bald as a cout as you know.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

caledonia said:


> With the amount of grey I have yes. But bald as a cout as you know.


Hey.....i'm in your club 

:lol:


----------

